#      (7) >   >   >   NERF  , , shoot soft bullet gun

## alexnata

* NERF    
    ,  ,  2500
 
  :  , 2  ,   9 



 
    ,  ,+ 10  ,  2500
 
  : 3-  ,   - 10-25 ,   : ,   .


 shoot soft bullet gun
    ,  , 1500p.
 
:,  ,  50 ,   20 ,   20 ,           ,  ,    ,    ,   ,  ,    (   (   ))
 : , 10  , 10   




   -    ,    , ,    .           . :
      -          .    , ,    .       :     .   .   3 .
 300



*

----------

